

Show HN: I built an Uber for locksmith - rayw
http://lockedout.io/

======
PretzelPirate
You may need to clean up your wording. For example, this is not worded well:

Must have paid experience in locksmithing. 1-2 years or _above years_ of
experience preferred.

------
adminprof
So a car unlock is $175? You might as well get AAA which costs a third of
that, and you can get car unlocks all year for free.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Thanks! That reminds me to get my AAA membership!

------
minimaxir
Don't use sockpuppet accounts to upvote your submission. It doesn't work.

------
groupmonoid
Where can I register as a locksmith, and what's my cut?

~~~
Gys
The website refers to
[http://lockedout.io/provider.html](http://lockedout.io/provider.html) (says
nothing about your cut)

------
lormayna
Which them are you using? It's a custom theme?

~~~
Gys
The source refers to flat-ui as a variation of Bootstrap. So I guess its this
one: [http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-UI/](http://designmodo.github.io/Flat-
UI/)

Did not know it and indeed looks interesting :-)

